# Swifty's?



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just finished reading Dominick Dunne's _Too Much Money, _which was published posthumously last month_._

One complaint I have is that references to vendors used by the very rich people in the book seem to be weakly researched. Mr. Dunne, like his autobiographical character Gus Bailey, carried leather-bound Smythson notebooks, wore Turnbull & Asser shirts, and had his suits made by Huntsman. Every other character mimics his tastes - all stationery used in the book is from Smythson, every shirt is by T&A, and both the elderly man who kills himself and the billionaire newly released from prison wear Huntsman.

Likewise, every restaurant meal takes place at Swifty's at 72nd and Lexington. I'd never heard of it, so I looked it up. (It's named after a dog that was named after Swifty Lazar.)

Has anyone been there? Is it any good? I'll be in New York at least twice this year and I'm trying to decide if I should add it to my list of places to eat.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Swifty's, as I understand, is a kind of successor to the late Mortimer's as the hangout for the Upper East Side social set and the Vanity Fair editors who love them. I haven't been there, but my experience in general with neighborhood "schmoozing" joints has never been good - people aren't really there for the food. Many food critics don't think much of it.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Went to Mortimer's often but it wasn't for the food. If you stick to pub fare or just go to the bar it will be OK. A better place to eat is "Neary's" on 57th street and 1st.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I should assume from the above comments that if I can't spot Graydon Carter at twenty paces I shouldn't bother.

(I can, but I'm still thinking I shouldn't bother.)


----------

